# Feeding Time



## anand (Oct 20, 2012)

Red Vented Bulbul and chicks. In my garage. Now they have flown away. No other bird will use the nest again. 


In the first image the three chicks were clamoring for food. The mother made a number of sorties and came with different kinds of insects every time. 

In the second image she is feeding a pancake.


----------



## Menace (Oct 20, 2012)

Talk about fast food


----------



## sootzzs (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice shot. Thanks for sharing!


----------

